# Anordnung von Radiator+Lüfter bei Arctic Liquid Cooler II 360



## Heisenberg23 (17. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte gerne eure Meinung zu meinen Überlegungen: Es geht die optimale Anordnung der Lüfter in meinem Case, nachdem ich nun relativ günstig eine Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 kaufen konnte. 

Soll in ein Be Quiet Pure Base 600 verbaut werden. Den Radiator möchte ich im Deckel montieren. Das hätte ich aus dem Bauch raus gedacht, da es am meisten Sinn macht die Lüfter nach außen pusten zu lassen, damit halt keine warme Luft ins Case rein geblasen wird. Jetzt habe ich aber in anderen Foreneinträgen schon bemerkt das bei dem Thema die Meinungen auseinander gehen. Mal wird empfohlen den Radi in die Front reinblasend zu platzieren, mal im Deckel raus.

Denke mal wenn ich von der Front aus rein pusten lass, wirkt sich das wahrscheinlich auf die GPU Temperatur aus? 

Wenn der Radi nun im Deckel sitzt und raus bläst, wo würdet ihr dann die Gehäuselüfter hinsetzen und in welche Richtung? Hier hätte ich zu 1-2 140mm Front rein und einen 120mm Heck raus tendiert. Hab häufiger mal gelesen, dass manche den Heck Lüfter rein pusten lassen um den Radi mit Frischluft zu unterstützen, kann hierbei aber nicht den Airflow nachvollziehen und befürchte das unter der Anordnung die GPU noch wärmer wird weil evtl ein Hitzestau unten bei der GPU entsteht? 

Hier nochmal das komplette System um das es geht:

MSI Z490 Gaming Plus
I 9 10900 oder i7 10700 ( die Entscheidung welcher von beiden und ob K oder non K steht noch aus)
32GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-3600 CL16 KIT (2x16GB)
EVGA RTX 2080 FTW
Crucial P1 1TB SSD
Samsung Evo 500 GB
Be Quiet Straight Power 10 500W

Vorab: Ich habe mich lange mit meiner Kaufentscheidung für die CPU beschäftigt und mir ist bewusst das AMD momentan Preis-Leistungs orientiert besser wäre. Da einige Spiele die ich viel spiele aber mit Intel besser  laufen und es tatsächlich ab und an am CPU Limit scheitert (nutze einen 144Hz Monitor und nehme da gerne alles mit was an mehr FPS drinnen ist) steht diese Entscheidung. Ich weiß das es sonst gut gemeinte Anregungen ala: Hol dir doch n Ryzen geben würde. Versteht mich nicht falsch, zu Recht! Ich denke nur für meine Bedürfnisse passt besser ein Intel.

Hab häufiger mal gelesen das einige Leute hier der Meinung sind das man ja nie im CPU Limit sei und die deshalb gar nicht so wichtig wäre wie die GPU. Also ich lande häufiger mal im CPU Limit. Ich denke (wie fast überall im Leben) das es immer darauf ankommt. Ja, als Allgemein-Empfehlung würde ich auch jedem momentan zu einem Ryzen raten, und evtl. gespartes Geld in die GraKa zu investieren. Bei meinen Gegebenheiten bin ich zu einem anderen Schluss gekommen. 

In dem Zusammenhang steht übrigens auch noch die Kaufentscheidung ob es ein I9 oder i7 sein soll. Bei der aktuellen Verfügbarkeit hatte ich schon überlegt ob der I9 non K nicht das interessantere Model für mich wäre. Wäre der K verfügbar hätte ich den wahrscheinlich direkt geholt, einfach weil es die schnellste Gaming-CPU momentan ist. Der I7 wäre natürlich preislich noch attraktiver und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ein gut übertakteter I7 nicht gar schneller wäre als der Stock i9. 

Falls ihr hierzu auch ne Meinung habt, gerne her damit!


----------



## redlabour (17. Juli 2020)

Ich sehe es genauso. Ich selbst lasse vorne 3 P12 Lüfter kalte Luft reinbringen und nach oben mit dem Radiator raus. Habe Traumhafte Temps. Vorteil ist auch das meine gesamte Hardware kalte Luft abbekommt und der Airflow ideal verläuft.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juli 2020)

Würde mir 3mal überlegen, ob das beim CPU Kauf wirklich der Moment ist, nach Verfügbarkeit zu kaufen.  Sooo dringend kann es ja kaum sein, wenn noch nicht mal klar ist ob i7 oder i9 und mit oder ohne K.

Dazu wäre es hilfreich zu wissen über welche Spiele du sprichst und in welcher Auflösung du spielen willst. 

Zur GPU, gehts da um die RTX2080 FTW 3 Ultra Gaming? Hast du dir mal die Preisentwicklung angesehen? Denn diese Karte hat Ende 2018 bereits 900€ gekostet, heute fast 850€, also 50€ gespart, nach fast 2 Jahren.

Den Rest kannst du dir ja so konfigurieren aber jetzt noch einer RTX20xx kaufen?

Ist es bei dir doch ein anderes Modell oder gebraucht von nem Kollegen oder so?
Ansonsten würd ich jetzt abraten da noch zu investieren.

Die Karte ist keinesfalls schlecht, aber nicht für 800€ oder mehr.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sry seh grad, ging dir hier mehr um den Radiator und Lüfter, falls du keinen Bock auf Erklärungen hast, musst du nicht antworten. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Würd aber gerade die GPU jetzt noch offen lassen und die Preise der Händler die kommenden Wochen beobachten. Offiziell soll sich zwar preislich nicht viel tun aber ein kleinen Abverkauf würd ich dennoch erwarten. Wenn du für den Preis wenigstens ein "Super" Modell bekämst, wäre das schon eine Steigerung. Die normale RTX2080 ist jetzt echt schon ein paar Tage alt und auch noch brauchbar, hab ja auch eine, aber neu jetzt nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Heisenberg23 (17. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Würde mir 3mal überlegen, ob das beim CPU Kauf wirklich der Moment ist, nach Verfügbarkeit zu kaufen.  Sooo dringend kann es ja kaum sein, wenn noch nicht mal klar ist ob i7 oder i9 und mit oder ohne K.
> 
> Dazu wäre es hilfreich zu wissen über welche Spiele du sprichst und in welcher Auflösung du spielen willst.
> 
> ...



Oha, da habe ich mich nicht präzise genug ausgedrückt^^ Ja, es handelt sich in der Tat um die  RTX2080 FTW 3 Ultra Gaming. Die besitz ich aber bereits seit ca einem Jahr. Hab durch ne Rabattaktion seinerzeit 650 Euro bezahlt. Aber danke für den Hinweis!  

In der Tat ist für mich momentan der Zeitpunkt um nach Verfügbarkeit zu kaufen: Meine bessere Hälfte ist noch mit nem Pentium G 4XXX unterwegs (war damals mal n Preis-Leistungs Tipp, genauer kann ich das Modell momentan nicht benennen). Der Plan ist das wir für unseren Jahresurlaub, der nächste Woche Donnerstag beginnt alles am Start haben.  Sie soll dann meinen aktuellen I5-9600k bekommen. 

Ob K oder non K hängt für mich davon ab, wie groß der Unterschied da ist. Hatte beim Durchstöbern den Eindruck, dass sich das OC der CPU mittlerweile nicht mehr wirklich lohnt. Hatte beim i5-9600k auch mal Hand angelegt, fand die Mehrleistung dann aber nicht in Relation zum Aufwand den ich reingesteckt habe nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Abgesehen vom Spass beim Basteln und rumprobieren 

Spiele technisch hab ich tatsächlich ne Liste gemacht und (wenn verfügbar) mir die Benchmarks dazu angeschaut. Gerade für den Urlaub jetzt wird Anno 1800, Ark Survival Evolved (da läuft im Hintergrund auch der Server über meinen Rechner) und Civ 6 gezockt ( um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen die meine Entscheidung für Intel beeinflusst haben.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juli 2020)

Ahh ok, da stecken jetzt noch mehr Info's drin, unter den Umständen passt das schon. 

Schau das du auf ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse zurückgreifen kannst, die 2080 gibt ungezähmt gute 220W ab. Da kannst du aber Mithilfe des Curve Editors im MSI Afterburner noch anpassen, sofern nicht schon geschehen.

Viel Spaß.


----------

